# Corel Draw x4 Roland Cut Studio Plug in?



## mattmacey (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I hope someone can help me, I have just upgraded my Corel Version to x4, I use the Roland Cut Studio Plug in along with a Roland Versacamm-1 Servo cutter.
For some reason I dont think that the software is compatible with this version of Corel, has anybody had this problem and can you upgrade the software at all.

Im new to this forum, so big hello to everyone and i look forward to many a discussion!

Mnay thanks


----------



## Crawler Graphics (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Matt, I have the same problem with the Illustrator plug-in. I don't think they have updated the plug-in to work with the newest version of Corel or Illustrator.


----------



## bjq (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi
I have the GX24 cutter, and I run Corel X4 and cutstudio plug in with no problems at all!
I just installed the plug in as per instructions.

Brian


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

mattmacey said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I hope someone can help me, I have just upgraded my Corel Version to x4, I use the Roland Cut Studio Plug in along with a Roland Versacamm-1 Servo cutter.
> For some reason I dont think that the software is compatible with this version of Corel, has anybody had this problem and can you upgrade the software at all.
> ...


matt,
The latest plugin is available on our website under the Support Wizard. Until you can install the updater, just export your design from Corel as .EPS version 7 or 8. That will achieve the same effect as the plugin.

-Dana


----------



## mattmacey (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Curtis, that seems to be the best option at the moment. I will check out the update and see how i go!

All the best


----------



## kreativa (Jan 28, 2009)

bjq said:


> Hi
> I have the GX24 cutter, and I run Corel X4 and cutstudio plug in with no problems at all!
> I just installed the plug in as per instructions.
> 
> Brian


 Hi Brian,
Where did you find cut studio plugin for X4, it's not on the official site ?
Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products

please send link I am using X4 as well 
Thanks


----------



## mattmacey (Jan 24, 2009)

kreativa said:


> Hi Brian,
> Where did you find cut studio plugin for X4, it's not on the official site ?
> Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products
> 
> ...


Yes please Brian, if you have the Plug In, that would be great!


----------



## rowpal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, I have the GX24 cutter, & Corel X4. I've had the same problem with Corel X4 but just found the supposed correct files at - 

http://dg4.roland.co.jp/en/cutting.html#gx24

That Roland site goes out of its way to say 'it does work with Corel X4'. Good Luck !.

David / DP


----------



## bjq (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry guys not replying sooner, but I've been "off the air" for a while!
I bought my version of Corel x4, and the plug in came on the disc with the rest of the programme.
It is a little "quirky" to install, but I have it running on both my desktop and laptop and it works fine. I only run Windows XP.

Brian


----------



## mattmacey (Jan 24, 2009)

rowpal said:


> Hi, I have the GX24 cutter, & Corel X4. I've had the same problem with Corel X4 but just found the supposed correct files at -
> 
> http://dg4.roland.co.jp/en/cutting.html#gx24
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Thanks very much for this link, i downloaded the software and sorted the macro on x4 and it works perfectly. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## thumper13 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have just upgraded to Corel X4 and can't get the Cut Studio Plug In "button" to show up in Corel. Can someone please post some step by step instructions on how to do this? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mattmacey (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok here we go! First make sure you have the correct cut studio, there is alink on this thread for the x4 upgraded version.

1) install the software for cut studio
2) In tools in x4 go to customisation.
3) select customisation under the workspace drop menu.
4)select commands
5) in the drop down menu headed file, select macros
6) you will see a list of macros installed, select the cut studio plug in and drag to wherever you want it positioned on the corel toolbar.
7) now you should have a shortcut to the plug in.

Let me know if you get stuck.

Matt


----------



## thumper13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Matt

Thanks so much for the reply. Everything worked great!!


----------



## Deacon J (Jan 18, 2010)

bjq said:


> Hi
> I have the GX24 cutter, and I run Corel X4 and cutstudio plug in with no problems at all!
> I just installed the plug in as per instructions.
> 
> Brian


Brian do you still have the instruction for installing the plugin. The tech I talked to at imprintables got me to a point and couldn,t find the macro menu item he needed and said he was on corel 12. I called Roland for tech helpbut have not gotten anyone ot talk to me yet..
Thanks for any help


----------



## mattmacey (Jan 24, 2009)

Deacon J said:


> Brian do you still have the instruction for installing the plugin. The tech I talked to at imprintables got me to a point and couldn,t find the macro menu item he needed and said he was on corel 12. I called Roland for tech helpbut have not gotten anyone ot talk to me yet..
> Thanks for any help


Hi, 
If its installing the plug in to corel 12 just follow the steps i put above, it should be the same for most versions of corel. The macros file is situated in customisation under tools.


----------



## VictorSublimatio (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello 
I switched to windows 7-64 bit (xp computer crashed),
I could not find the corel plug-in in macros (cut studio works in illustrator CS3), but not in corelX4 all the corel plug in seems to work on 32 bit systems, does any one have a 64 W7 with corel X4 plug in working.
All the best.
Victor



mattmacey said:


> Ok here we go! First make sure you have the correct cut studio, there is alink on this thread for the x4 upgraded version.
> 
> 1) install the software for cut studio
> 2) In tools in x4 go to customisation.
> ...


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I would check here cutting
and  //


----------

